# contract for sub contractors



## green ace (Sep 20, 2013)

Does anyone have a copy of a contract for sub contractors?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

green ace;1658644 said:


> Does anyone have a copy of a contract for sub contractors?


Here you go, hourly and flat:

I have never used them, but had them sitting in one of my files.

I changed the date to reflect this year, the old date was in 2010.


----------



## green ace (Sep 20, 2013)

That's perfect... Thanks so much!


----------

